# K.K Slider's Music Genres



## satellitestorm (May 29, 2013)

K.K Slider's songs have all sorts of songs sourced from different genres and cultures. Some are obvious like K.K. Disco, but there are some that aren't clear cut. 

Take for instance K.K Gumbo. What does Gumbo mean, and where was it inspired from?

I have a few others in need of clarification, but I'll just post this just to start you off.


----------



## TheObscure (May 30, 2013)

"We based K.K Gumbo from sounds we had heard in  コスプレイヤー監禁陵辱 2 みなみゆず. Gumbo is Aya Kyogoku's favorite food, so that's where the title came from." - Isao Moro, director of Animal Crossing: New Leaf


----------



## satellitestorm (May 30, 2013)

Thank you very much! I wouldn't have gotten this myself, because if I Googled it, all I would get is the aforementioned food.

I've got a couple more questions to ask for anyone interested:

What's the cultural difference between* K.K Rock, Rockin' K.K and K.K. Rockabilly*?
What is *K.K Marathon, K.K Dixie and Steep Hill* inspired by?
What's the cultural difference between *Soulful K.K and K.K Soul*?


----------



## keybug55 (May 30, 2013)

K.K. Rock is inspired by the rock genre

K.K. Rockabilly is inspired by early classic rock (like Elvis Presley time)
and Rockin' K.K. Is a later classic rock time (possibly late 60's mid 70's)

K.K. Dixie is inspired by the Dixieland music genre. Not too sure about the other two.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 30, 2013)

KK Marathon is based on the Ryukyuan style music from Japan, and Steep Hill is just a sad themed song.


----------



## satellitestorm (May 30, 2013)

Thank you both! I've added one last question (hopefully) under my last post.

If anyone's got a similar question, feel free to post it here.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 30, 2013)

Soulful KK, from what I can tell takes it's inspiration from upbeat gospel music.


and KK Soul sounds more like old hiphop.

That's just my interpretation though, could be something completely different.


----------



## keybug55 (Jun 4, 2013)

Gumbo Is a soup that originated in Louisiana. Not sure of the song origination though.


----------

